# Pray for those who oppose us



## Raj (Nov 2, 2013)

A secular monthly magazine covered evangelistic activities of our region and state in their Sept issue. The cover story is all about conversions. They don't understand that people are forsaking the worship of creation, sinful habits/ and becoming the children of God, via repentance and faith in Christ and have begun new life style.

According to them, it's only change of religion but one who hears the Gospel and responds to the call of God, it's matter of life and death. 

Please pray that Gospel work will continue to prosper and "forces of dark" will not overcome it. 

Thanks.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 2, 2013)

Praying for you all.


----------



## Berean (Nov 2, 2013)

Praying, Raj.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Praying!


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## MichaelNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Whereabouts in India do you live, Raj? I know some states have anti-proselytism laws.

I will pray for you.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Nov 3, 2013)

Praying, brother


----------



## Raj (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone. We appreciate you being with us on this journey.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 3, 2013)

MichaelNZ said:


> Whereabouts in India do you live, Raj? I know some states have anti-proselytism laws.
> 
> I will pray for you.



Prudence might prevent him from publishing that information. In any event I am praying.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## jambo (Nov 3, 2013)

Praying for you. I keep up to date with the situation in India through the Open Doors organisation. Our church supports an Indian pastor working in the Andhra Pradesh region.


----------



## Raj (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Jack for your comment, you rightly said it. I sent him a pm on my whereabouts. 

Thanks Stuart, it's good to know how people of God are concerned for Kingdom work and help where the need is.


----------

